# How to find  owner of rented house



## edenrose (25 Jan 2007)

Hi

 Have been living in a nice small private estate for the last few years but recently the place is getting wrecked my 3 guys who are renting one of the houses here. There friends call up parking there cars everywhere, and at the weekends they are all driving around the place doing burners  entering and leaving the estate.,shouting there heads off and having parties every weekend

  The gardai have call up to them numerous times over the noise but nothing seems to be done about it

  The house itself looks like a rubbish tip which is there own business but when it gets windy the stuff blowns all over the place

 As this is a rental house I would like to contact the owner and let him know what is going on, as I am sure if the 3 lads moved out he would have a problem renting it in its current state.

  I would also like him to know how alot of us (neighbours )feel about the situation.
 Is there anyway i can find out who owns this house and have we any legal rights to get these guys evicted if need be.

 This house has always been a rental but there was never any trouble.

Rgds 

Edenrose


----------



## Panzraam (25 Jan 2007)

Try the Private Residential Tenancies Board register at:

http://www.prtb.ie/pubregister.htm

No guarantee it will be registered though. If not you should report it as a rented property and the PRTB will investigate.


----------



## Z100 (25 Jan 2007)

Hi Edenrose, I have a friend having similar problems to you so I directed her towards another AAM thread which covers the same issue - hope it helps.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=44358&highlight=owner+tenants


----------



## edenrose (26 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the information. Will have a look into what ye having giving me


----------

